# Police recruitment???



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys

Just wondered if anyone knew whether the police forces around ontario would be recruiting this year? Im specifically interested in international transfering but know this is like rocking horse poop!
Edmonton have recently closed theirs and are only inviting resume's at the moment.
I was wondering if anyone has heard anything on the old grapevine....

Thanks
Lee


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knew whether the police forces around ontario would be recruiting this year? Im specifically interested in international transfering but know this is like rocking horse poop!
> Edmonton have recently closed theirs and are only inviting resume's at the moment.
> ...


Hi,

Don't know much about police job openings... 

You can find more info here:

Toronto Police Service :: To Serve and Protect


----------

